# Farbe angleichen



## chaosbasti (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo 
Hab da ein Problem und hoffe mir kann da jemand helfen, und zwar wollte an mein Civic ne Frontschürze un Seitenschweller ranmachen, nun krieg ich aber es nicht das das die Farbe von dem Schweller und der Schürze mit der vom Auto übereinstimmt. Hab es zwar schon probiert aber es klappt nich so wirklich mit den Spiegelungen damit es realistisch aussieht. Ich hab mal ein Bild angehangen ich hoffe man sieht was ich meine.


mfg


----------



## janoc (14. Juli 2008)

So sollte es auch hier möglich sein
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/318153-farbverlauf-ausgleichen.html

Nachtrag: Aso. hab mich bisserl verlesen.
Die Farbe/Kontraste wirst du so wie oben verlinkt anpassen können, dann halt mit der Maske auf die neuen Bildelemente beschränken; bzw hast du die ja hoffentlich eh in einer eigenen Ebene.
Spiegelungen wirst du manuell mit Brushes einfügen müssen, oder aus anderen Bildbereichen herauskopieren und über verzerrungen und Ebenenfüllmodi darüberlegen.


----------

